# point of explosive rounds?



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

what is the point of explosive rounds. i picked up 100 rounds of cci explosive rounds in 33 grain for my 22 mag. they have alot more punch when you shoot them, but whats the point does it really explode or does it just expand more causing more tear?


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

They make a better pink mist


----------



## agrotom (Sep 14, 2004)

They just expand faster, it does not contain any explosive charge. Made to open up fast for quick kills on light skinned game.

:sniper:

Tom


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

There is no such thing as explosive rounds, unless your talking very big military type munitions. It's a figment of the imagination of liberal gun grabbers. 
I watched a show on TV for about 20 minutes one evening. General Hospital or something like that. I couldn't stop watching because they were such idiots. They were trying to remove a bullet in surgery and the doctor said we have to be careful it's a hollow point and they explode. When he dropped the bullet everyone hit the floor like it was a hand grenade. What idiots.
Yes, it's simply that the hollow point gets pushed full of tissue and expands the bullet rapidly. Some have softer lead and mushroom so rapidly that they fly into pieces and anti gun idiots think it's an explosion.


----------



## hypno (Mar 3, 2009)

They just expand better, and there's nothing technically "explosive" about them.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Three posts at 10:51, I see some people type faster than me.


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

Plainsman said:


> There is no such thing as explosive rounds, unless your talking very big military type munitions. It's a figment of the imagination of liberal gun grabbers.
> I watched a show on TV for about 20 minutes one evening. General Hospital or something like that. I couldn't stop watching because they were such idiots. They were trying to remove a bullet in surgery and the doctor said we have to be careful it's a hollow point and they explode. When he dropped the bullet everyone hit the floor like it was a hand grenade. What idiots.
> Yes, it's simply that the hollow point gets pushed full of tissue and expands the bullet rapidly. Some have softer lead and mushroom so rapidly that they fly into pieces and anti gun idiots think it's an explosion.


yea it was kind of hard to believe when it said explosive on the box. that was my first thought that it just expanded faster.


----------



## catfisherman2 (Apr 17, 2008)

> yea it was kind of hard to believe when it said explosive on the box. that was my first thought that it just expanded faster.


Doesn't it always say explosive?...anyways...I am very sarcastic...you put them in fire and they are explosive. Just hollow points my friend.


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

catfisherman2 said:


> > yea it was kind of hard to believe when it said explosive on the box. that was my first thought that it just expanded faster.
> 
> 
> Doesn't it always say explosive?...anyways...I am very sarcastic...you put them in fire and they are explosive. Just hollow points my friend.


thank you sir.


----------

